# Anywhere online clearing out DFH Superior?



## sakeido (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been trying to find a copy for a few days now with no luck. Anybody found a place with a few copies left in stock?


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 16, 2007)

Ditto.

I sure regret not getting it earlier, now.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 16, 2007)

What is the normal price and what is considered the "clearout price" on this?


----------



## sakeido (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd actually gladly pay normal price for it since apparently Superior 2.0 is going to cost way more and may not include the Sonor drum kit that sounds so good for metal. Clear out, to me, is just "less than normal price"


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 17, 2007)

the other guitarist in my band just got a copy. He called guitar center and had them find him a copy. thats advice i picked up here and gave to him ha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2007)

What is the normal price though? I was thinking of getting this software to help with recording some clips but I wasn't sure how much it costs. 

Also, what is the difference between DFH Superior and DFH Superior Custom and Vintage?


----------



## smueske (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude, I'm seriously considering selling my copy. I've had it for about a year now and really don't like it. I use Battery 3 for 95% of my drum programming and like it a lot more. Send me a PM or email [email protected] if you are interested.

HighGain, the difference is in the drums recorded. The vintage drums are all rare and older drums.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 17, 2007)

smueske said:


> Dude, I'm seriously considering selling my copy. I've had it for about a year now and really don't like it. I use Battery 3 for 95% of my drum programming and like it a lot more. Send me a PM or email [email protected] if you are interested.
> 
> HighGain, the difference is in the drums recorded. The vintage drums are all rare and older drums.



I sent you a PM man


----------



## smueske (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool, I sent you a reply.

Steve


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 30, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I'd actually gladly pay normal price for it since apparently Superior 2.0 is going to cost way more and may not include the Sonor drum kit that sounds so good for metal. Clear out, to me, is just "less than normal price"



What makes you think the new version may not include something from the old version?
Cos, if it's really the case, I also might look for a store that can still sell me the older version.

Did you find any information regarding 2.0 saying that it won't have certain sounds (especially suited for Metal) that the old version does have?

This actually would make sense, as I have checked out all the audio demo's of borth Superior and Superior 2.0, and the latter has no Metal demos whereas Superior does have several.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's the cheapest i found it in the UK for, which, to be honest, is a really good price considering what it was, and 60%-75% of the cost what other places seem to be blowing it out for.

Toontrack Drumkit From Hell Superior V2 - DISCONTINUED

I got my copy last week, and it looks like they'll ship to europe. Anyway, good luck


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a damn good price. I got mine for a little over £100 quid when I bought it a few months ago, and that was with a student discount.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a load of places (UK):
£84.76 (170$)
Toontrack Music Drumkit From Hell Superior V2 Education Version from Toontrack @ Inta Audio - The Online Music Shop

109£ (220$): 
Toontrack Music dfh Superior | Dolphin Music
Drumkit From Hell Superior - Time+Space | Virtual Instruments, Sample CDs, DVDs, Hardware and Software



All this lot are cheaper than what it seems to be going for in the US (about 270$-299$) that I can see, so hopefully some of you guys will jump on the bargain!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 9, 2008)

also, ive heard that if you have dfhS, you can buy superior 2 for £60..


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 9, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> also, ive heard that if you have dfhS, you can buy superior 2 for £60..


I'd imagine that they'll do an upgrade, which would be cool  Well, I dunno yet, but if they do that'd be ace!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 9, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I'd imagine that they'll do an upgrade, which would be cool  Well, I dunno yet, but if they do that'd be ace!



Toontrack

At the bottom of the page, upgrades $129 US (so that's about 6 pounds now, right?)


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Toontrack
> 
> At the bottom of the page, upgrades $129 US (so that's about 6 pounds now, right?)






No its a little under $60


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 18, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Here's a load of places (UK):
> £84.76 (170$)
> Toontrack Music Drumkit From Hell Superior V2 Education Version from Toontrack @ Inta Audio - The Online Music Shop
> 
> ...



What does "v2 education version" mean?
Is it any different from the regular version? What is the difference?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 18, 2008)

Licensing. In order to get the educational pricing I'm pretty sure you have to work for a school or something.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 19, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Licensing. In order to get the educational pricing I'm pretty sure you have to work for a school or something.



Oh, I see !

Thanks !


Dudes, I'm torn, I can't seem to be able to decide whether to get DFH Superior (and I'm running out of time, cuz there are not too many copys left to buy)
or EZDrummer or maybe even Addictive drums......
This is hard.....


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2008)

Santuzzo said:


> Dudes, I'm torn, I can't seem to be able to decide whether to get DFH Superior (and I'm running out of time, cuz there are not too many copys left to buy)
> or EZDrummer or maybe even Addictive drums......
> This is hard.....



If you can get Superior, it's not really worth considering EZD unless you just really want the simpler interface. Addictive is actually pretty decent, but there aren't as many drums to choose from, though it has some built in effects to make it easier to get a good drum sound. I'd probably go with DFHS, though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> If you can get Superior, it's not really worth considering EZD unless you just really want the simpler interface. Addictive is actually pretty decent, but there aren't as many drums to choose from, though it has some built in effects to make it easier to get a good drum sound. I'd probably go with DFHS, though.



I could still get DFH Superior, but EZDrummer looks really nice to me, too, and sounds good, too.....

Using DFH Superior would require more engineering/mixing skills, too, I have heard, so I'm wondering whether I would manage to get a good sound out of it....


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 23, 2008)

I got it here :

Toontrack Music dfh Superior | Dolphin Music

The price was so good !
Cheaper than what I would have had to pay to get Ez DRummer with the dfh expansion pack.

And when Superior 2.0 is on the market, I will probably get the upgrade, which will be offered for DFH Superior owners at a very good price !


----------

